# Who uses a 24 degree hybrid?



## leaney (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm looking to replace my 5 iron with a hybrid as the 5 iron is letting me down.

Am I right in thinking that if I can hit my 19 degree hybrid 200 yards, that I'd be hitting the 24 degree around 180 yards? That would be perfect to replace my 5 iron.

Thanks


----------



## The_ACE (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a 23 hybrid and it is more of a 4 iron replacement, the extra head weight and slightly longer shaft means it goings further than a 4 iron even though it has similar loft


----------



## RGDave (Jul 7, 2012)

I think you'd be lucky to get the full 180 out of one. The old theory used to be 12-15 yards per club in the longer irons. Titleist go 19/21/24/27 in degrees.

Possibly nearer to 170, as they do go a bit high! 

I have a W/S fybrid in the 5 replacement spec. I take it on medal days (only) 'cause it's good for getting over the trees (2nd shot) on our 4th, 16th and 18th holes.

They're a bit silly, but useful at times.

Best to try one out with the other one to see for sure.


----------



## leaney (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. I now understand what I roughly need to be looking at when I try them out tomorrow.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 7, 2012)

some hybrids have steel shafts the same size as an iron, goes same distance:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2012)

my 21 degree (ping g10) is classed as a 3 iron replacement. I have a 24 degree coming and going to drop the 4 iron. I would expect 170 - 180 with it as an average distance, my 21 goes approx 180-200 (depending on wind/temp etc)

I hit the 4 iron ok but feel a hybrid would just give me a bit more forgiveness


----------



## shewy (Jul 8, 2012)

i just ordered one as a 4i repkacement,goes high but 180 for me,surprisingly the same as my 3H at 20 degrees.dropping the 3h for a 5wood.


----------



## m10johnson (Jul 8, 2012)

Find out what degree your 4 and 5 iron are. 

For me a 4 iron is 23 degrees, but for TM that would be a 5 iron so be careful.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 8, 2012)

m10johnson said:



			Find out what degree your 4 and 5 iron are. 

For me a 4 iron is 23 degrees, but for TM that would be a 5 iron so be careful.
		
Click to expand...

you can't really generalise like this - TM GI irons have stronger lofts but deliver higher launch angles whilst their TP's have what traditional lofts but lower launch angles....you choose what suits.

not sure the relevance to hybrid/rescue lofts as these have entirely different dynamics again.


----------



## m10johnson (Jul 9, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			you can't really generalise like this - TM GI irons have stronger lofts but deliver higher launch angles whilst their TP's have what traditional lofts but lower launch angles
		
Click to expand...

I was unaware of this. Thanks.


----------

